# ROCK'VEMBER at Uwharrie National Forest



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

If anyone is in the area you need to check this out next weekend. The event is for a great cause....
http://www.operationhomefront.net/

Here's the site. They will have a great band, racing riding and big time drawings. Several magizines will be there as will TV shows. Hope to see you guys there!
http://www.rickhendricktoyota.com/campaign/ROCKvember_4x4_bash.jsp


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Whoa, that looks awesome. I'd love to take my 4Runner out there and test its abilities. Sadly, the 6 hour drive is just too far


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Depending on my work schedule this weekend, I might make it down.

No custom, tricked-rig to show off...but the ZR2 is aching for some mud. 

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Evan stop by if you see us. You know what my truck looks like should be easy to spot.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

I might have to slip away for this if the yard duties get done 45 minutes from the house.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

LONGGONE come on should be a great show.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

OK so the wife and I went and had a blast! Great cause and a lot of money was raised for "Operation Home Front" One of things thing that was great was the mud bog. They had the normal pro runners but even guys in street trucks tried (yea I wanted to but the wife said no...lol)



















Here's what drew the biggest cheer of the day! Yep 82nd guys in the Hummer.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Awesome pics! Sounds like a great time, I'll have to put it on my calender for next year.

Evan


----------

